# Sail The Greek Islands



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My family and I chartered a 70 foot boat in September from GPSC Charters and had the best vacation of our lives. The Greek Islands are Godlike and the people are the friendliest we have ever encountered. 
We can''t wait to go back and recommend this to everyone.

Thanks GPSC for all your help !

Best Regards,

Allen Roberts ( [email protected] )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Charter a totally renovated 1994 Atlantic 49'' to the Greek islands, directly from the Owner!
http://users.otenet.gr/~sailwus/index2.htm


----------



## sailalways (Jul 10, 2002)

We had the opposite experience with GPSC!
We have our own 37'' sailboat and we''ve chartered all over the world (including Tonga, St. Martin, Turkey and Greece) and our WORST (and only horrific) experience was with GPSC! We had previous charter experience in Greece and we thought we could save money with GPSC. Instead, when GPSC refused to deliver the boat that we had contracted, ten days before the charter, no less, amidst many defensive phone calls and emails from GPSC/Philly, we realized that we were dealing with a disreputable company and walked away from our deposit. (GPSC,including George, refused to return our deposit, even though they didn''t deliver the boat they promised and only gave us major headaches and disappointment.) Our adive: spread the word. You are better of not sailing than sailing with GPSC. Moorings in Greece was wonderful. Sunsail in Turkey, fantastic. Sunsail and Moorings in St. Martin and Tonga, also outstanding. Stick with the professionals.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi ,

It seems that whenever somebody has a bad experience with some company, they make it personal and go on crusades.

My advice is if you think you are hard done by, take it to court and settle the matter. If you don''t then perhaps you are in the wrong and just trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I disagree with that sentiment. As sailors there is a general principle that suggests that we should try to keep each other out of harms way. I see disclosure of a bad experience with a company the same as advisingh someone of an uncharted rock in the middle of the channel. Obviously it helps if that person describes the experience so that the rest of us can try to evaluate who really is in the wrong but the warning is still helpful in letting us know of potential hazzards.

Jeff


----------



## bullseye (Jun 10, 2002)

nah allen,
this is a messge forum.& it seems theres alot of unhappy customers of GPSC.

i thank the people who are bothered enough to spend there time(& suffer ridicle & sour grapes comments from people) to let me know to avoid certain operators.

courts cost more money & headaches than there worth for a few hundred $$

of course its possible to start 10 user names then start a detrimental thread of a company ,then reply agreeing with your other user names....but i dont think so.


----------



## sailalways (Jul 10, 2002)

FYI, Allen, we have pursued the matter legally, and it''s ongoing and unpleasant. Hope that your good luck doesn''t run out...it''s not fun to be ripped off, anyway you look at it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree totally, 
being ripped off is unacceptable, but there are two sides to each story and we seem to be hearing one sided accounts.
How exactly were you ripped off ??
What boat did you book and what boat did they offer you ?
I have gone through my contract with them and it says that if the boat booked cannot be delivered due to damage by a previous charterer then they are obliged to provide another boat of equal or greater value....
Did they not provide any boat at all ????
If not then you were definitely ripped off and you should sue !
Let us know what happened


----------



## sailalways (Jul 10, 2002)

Our contract contained the same clause and therein lies the rub....there was no comprable boat and there is reason to believe they never had the original boat to begin with. Ours was an experience fraught with difficulty. This forum isn''t the place to go into the details. We have chartered (always bareboat) with Moorings, Sunsail, Sunyacht and Footloose as well as several individuals, and never had any company misrepresent themselves the way GPSC did in our case. Our experience was what it was, but it''s over and I''m not going to rehash it for the rest of my days. Most sailors and sailing companies are full of kindred spirits. Like them, we''re looking ahead to the next time we cast off!


----------



## sailor37 (Nov 2, 2001)

We also had a very bad experience with GPSC last fall as well as some friends of ours. If you look back through the message board you will see many complaints with GPSC. We wished we had check this message board before selecting a charter company in Greece. We will certainly check in the future and hope that others will post both the good and the bad.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A lot a charter stories from hell here.
We ourselves knew already that we should avoid Sunsail and GPSC.
Also we found this private website:

http://sailingissues.com/greek.html

that has a huge amount of free info: 
charts, weather and charter info online with respect to Greece 
(I don''t no about any other regions).

We had a splendid holiday (except for a thunderstorm), 
the best yet and it was our ninth time in the Greek isles !

Regards to all 

Gerard


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Any reason you're reviving a thread that's been dead for five years???


----------



## seamyst (Dec 19, 2006)

We had the opposite experience with GPSC!
I have chartered for years and never had a problem until GPSC in Athens. 
I wrote it off an will never go back, I will only use a U.S. company from now on.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We no one need wonder any longer cos they (and the company set up apparently to replace them) went belly up in 2004. 

ps - seamyst, they were a US company , registered in Pennsylvania.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

*Drats! Fooled again*

this is about the 2nd time I've become engrossed in a thread only to have it revealed to me that it's years old! I usually try to watch for that but.....makes me laugh anyway.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I'm new here. My name is Maggie. I'm really sorry to hear about these kind of problems it's a pity that they have ripped you I'm sure that they aren't a lot of companies that operate like that. I hope I'm allowed to post here about the company I work for. I'm a native New Yorker and a Corfiot. I work for a yacht charter company based in Corfu, Greece. I don't know if I'm allowed to post the 
URL but if anyone ever needs help contact me at my personal email at [email protected]. I have a business email but I don't know if I could post it.


----------



## valresh (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, I get it that you are upset with GPSC. I'm trying to find out the best time to sail the Cyclades and what areas were especially interesting. How are the prices for food, marinas, etc. I will go with Moorings or Kiracoulis!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I suggest you charter end of June - early July. If you aim absolutely the Cyclades, it will be very useful to start from Syros (there is a Moorings base at Finikas on the western coast or alternatively you may find a charter at the capital Syra itself). Another hint: ask for a quote from FYLY chartering company who are very reliable and look after boats and clients (website http://www.fyly.gr/ ). Arrange for alternative itineraries so that when the meltemi (a northern gusty wind) is blowing you sail on a reaching course and not beat head to the wind!


----------

